# WD Giving Free Backup Software!



## Dragoneer (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/western-digital-settles-hard-drive-capacity-lawsuit-183980.php

Western Digital got itself into a bit of a pickle when it mis-labelled it's actual storage capacity on their drives. As such, you can now get free backup software from WD ($30 value) if you purchased a hard drive from them between March 22, 2001 to February 15, 2006.

Not a bad deal, I'd say. Considering I have six WD drives at home I'll be taking them up on that offer. Hey, if anything you can turn around and eBay the software for $10. 

Profit!


----------



## TORA (Jun 28, 2006)

:uts a "6" after February 15, 200::


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 28, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> :uts an "I LOVE DRAGONEER" after June 06, 2006::


I like my correction better.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

Hehe, only Seagate here on my front.

I usually buy Seagate, though WD is another good brand that I trust.


----------



## Firon (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't like WD. I got all Maxtor here.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 29, 2006)

Firon said:
			
		

> Don't like WD. I got all Maxtor here.


I'm biased, but I luuuurve my Raptor 74's. *squeezes 'em with lovelovelove*


----------



## TORA (Jun 29, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> :uts an "I LOVE DRAGONEER. HE'S MINE! ROWR. --TORA" on his sexy little butt::
> I like my correction better.



I like my way better!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally, I'm excited over Seagate's new hybrid drives for lappys.  Having all that flash memory is gonna really help read speeds. :3


----------



## Litre (Jul 9, 2006)

my WD crapped out soon after I bought it. Seagate ftw.


----------



## Draken (Jul 10, 2006)

I've always used WD >.<

yay for me and my lack of variety


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm a seagate fan.

I've had more WD drives fail on me in the field then any other.


----------



## Zippo (Aug 7, 2006)

I perfer WD in my system, all 5 of my drives are WD, and they have never failed on me. I was using them and have relyed them since my first 410MB hard drive running win3.1 Now I gots 980GB, sata150, eide133 mix. :3

-Z


----------

